
Workers of the world, embrace your value chains - howard941
https://www.brookings.edu/blog/up-front/2019/04/18/workers-of-the-world-embrace-your-value-chains/
======
frgtpsswrdlame
I don't really see much mention of how to bring middle-skilled jobs back, just
how to embrace a world with more high-skilled jobs. I think middle-skilled
jobs, along with the geographic problem, are the things that people really
want. Accepting a world with jobs polarized along 'skills' and a very tiny
bridge connecting them seems bad on its face. The quintessential American
story is one of a little guy climbing the ladder through enterprise and wit.
What happens when you remove the middle rungs?

